# Heilong



## heilong (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

my name is Martin, 35 years old and I'm from Munich, Germany.

At the moment I am keeping:

Deroplatys trigonodera

Deroplatys lobata

Gongylus gongylodes

Blepharopsis mendica

Martin


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello Heilong from Germany, Welcome to the forum from Ohio!


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Martin, welcome to the forum!

Do you have any photos of your trigonodera? I have never seen/heard of this species before.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

